# Festplatte will nicht an jeden PC ...



## NeoXtrem (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Tutorials-Community!


Ich habe zwei Probleme mit einer Festplatte:
1. Die Platte (MAXTOR) ist 40 GB groß, wird aber nur (nach formatieren) als 8 GB Platte erkannt. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?`

2. Die Platte läuft an einem Win2k Rechner, an einem Win 98 Rechner aber an einem XP Rechner wird sie nichteinmal im Bios erkannt.
Liegt dies (oder vieleicht sogar beides) an dem Dateisystem? Wie kann ich das ändern? 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen. Schaue mehrmals täglich hiervorbei.
ciao
Neo_Xtrem_


----------



## Erpel (27. Januar 2004)

Wenn das Bios sie nicht erkennt hat es nichts mit dem Dateisystem zu tun.
Gibt es auf der Rückseite vielleicht einen Jumper um die Größe zu beschränken? Gibt es manchmal für ältere BIOSe


----------



## kasper (27. Januar 2004)

...und auch auf Master- oder Slave-jumperung achten.


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. Januar 2004)

hmm also auf die Jumperung (Master/Slave) habe ich geachted .. wie wird ja sogar als 40 Gig platte erkannt ..
Mal sehen ob ich das Problem lösen kann...

Weiterhin bleibt dann leider noch das Problem das die Platte von dem einen Bios nicht geschluckt wird ...


----------



## MasterJM (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NeoXtrem _
> *Hallo Tutorials-Community!
> 
> 
> ...


1:
Also wenn sie nicht beim booten / Bios erkannt wird
in voller grösse - ist wohl ein Bios Update fällt.
Tip: Supportbereich des Motherboard Herstellers 
und/oder HP des Festplatten Herstellers
Wird sie erkannt, hat aber nach dem booten nur die 8GB
-> fdisk / oder Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung (2k/xp) Systemsteuerung,
dann ist die Partition wohl nicht richtig oder nicht komplett angelegt.
2:Wenn alle 3 Systeme sie lesen/schreiben sollen,
kommt eigentlich nur FAT32 in Frage aus Dateisystem.
Das Bios hat aber NICHTS mit dem OS zu tun,
sprich das ist eigentlich nicht möglich was du da unter 2) schreibst.
Beim booten (BIOS) gibts nur erkennen / nicht erkennen - egal welches OS.
(grade wenn 98/2k sie nach dem booten ohne Zusatzprogramme z.B. erkennen).


----------



## NeoXtrem (28. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Festplatte will nicht an jeden PC ...*

Sie wird kurioser Weise ja auf zwei Rechnern im Bios ohne probleme sogar mit dem Autoscan erkannt. Auf einem System (dummerweise genau das wo die Platte eigentlich eingebaut werden soll) erkennt das Bios sie nicht.
Beim Autoscann bleibt er quasi an der Stalle an der er die Platte (Primary Master) erkennen sollte, hängen und macht nichts mehr.
Da BIOS ja, wie ich nun weiß, BS unabhänig ist, spielt es kaum eine Rolle Das es ein XP Rechner ist.

Das "8-GB" Problem habe ich lösen können und sie läuft nun auf 2 x 20 GIG Partitionen. Habe sie nun in NTFS formatiert da sie nur auf einem XP Rechner laufen soll, also benötige ich die Kompatibilität von FAT 32 nicht.

Diese Bios geschichte ist mir allerdings leider gänzlich unerklärlich... 

ciao
Neo _Xtrem_


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2004)

So eine unerklärliche Begebenheit hatte ich auch mal. Ich hab an alles gedacht - dachte ich. Dann fiel mir auf, dass das IDE Kabel kaputt war ;-)


----------

